# Grey Water Tank



## R&Lmcclung (Feb 3, 2007)

Question....There's been a lot of discussion on Black tank treatments but what advice does everyone have for treatng Gray water tanks. We just got our new, used 25RSS (2002) and it's in great shape, but while flushing the tanks after our first trip this weekend, we noticed that the black tank was cleaner than the gray. It took forever to get it cleaned out. We even noticed some worms in the mix, it wasen't pretty!
Thanks

Pancakeninjas
Richard, Laura
Lauren, Robert, Cheyanne
& Poppy
2002 Outback 25RSS
2003 Dodge 1500 Lone Star Addition V8


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Worms too?? Eeewww!









I never put any food or scraps down the drain in the kitchen. If possible, we wash our dishes outside and only use the grey tanks for rinsed items, showers or brushing teeth.

When we dump, all we see is grey soapy water and that's about it...no issues so far (knock on wood)


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Make sure your handles are on the correct tanks. This has been a problem with many Outbacks. If not just unscrew them and switch them. I had to do this to mine. Must not have gotten them very tight though because both eventually came off while traveling.

Take Care
Tony


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I usually treat the grey tank with the same stuff as the black tank (as long as the stuff I bought was a liquid that I can dump down the tub drain). Probably overkill, but no problems so far.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

There's always good ole' bleach to kill any creepy crawlies in there.

Steve


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I had read in a post some where that recommended sanitizing the gray and black tanks at the end of the season and every so often if used a lot with the same bleach solution used on the fresh water tank. There is also some ciitus drain fresheners that I have seen that could be used to keep the tanks fresher smelling. I use an oxy-emsyme type treatment for the black tank that I found at Wally-world that can also be used at half strength in the gray tanks. Any of these will work and it wouldn't hurt anything to use some of the blue stuff every so often to help clean out the system.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

All excellent advice. Any oils and fats that get into the grey tank will begin to decompose and give off H2S or rotten egg odor. It is a good idea to use some black tank chem on occasion to clean the grey tank.

John


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I think the freshwater bleach sanitizing treatment has worked pretty well so far for me in keeping the tanks free from really nasty things.

I have also made it a point to make sure the black tank is really cleaned out a few times a year. I still have to do it the old-fashioned way of pouring buckets of water down the toilet, but I get it to the point of the water I pour in coming out the drain totally clear.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'd do as Colorado Outbacker said first and make sure your tank handles are labeled correctly. The black tank will be right under the toilet, the the grey closer to the tub. As far as treating the gray tank, When I sanitize the fresh water tank it the spring, the bleach/water solution drains into the fresh tank anyway, so I don't do anything additional, and have never had a problem. Like the black tank, I don't drain it until it's full, which, with full hookups is about once a day for us.

Tim


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have an '03 25rss, and don't have labels (they may have come off)

When looking at the handles, the black is the one on the left, and the grey is the one on the right. Keeps things simple, just the way we like them.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We add a little bleach to each drain occasionally. I also added a tank flush to the Grey tank while installing one on the Black tank. I run it a few times a year, but several hot showers with full hookups probably does just as good.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Black tanks treatments can smell pretty bad even with a P-Trap. They do sell some grey tank treatments which smell better. About once a year I add some bleach to my grey tank and then fill it about 1/2 full for a drive home or around, then a couple of good fills and dumps. If you have a dump at home fill with hot water from your water tank, add something like Dawn to help deal with any grease.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Remember,

When the handle of a 21RS departs, it will likely impact the left front tire causing a blowout!
Try this at 105 degrees on the interstate in Gague, New Mexico! It was a dry heat!
One mile plus, with very little brakedown lane protected by a guardrail. The entrie rig moved when passed by the 18 wheelers.
I do not want to do that again!
Add a locknut to the threads and change to a metal handle. This applies to the early 21RS's , don't know how the newer handles are fastened.

Dave


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry for the hijack but have to ask what's this Blue stuff everyone is talking about. Most say it's bad for the environment but OK to use once in awhile. The OB is thinking of coming out of hibernation in the next month (knock on wood) and would like to clean the tanks really well before the new season.

Thanks and sorry for the hijack.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Sorry for the hijack but have to ask what's this Blue stuff everyone is talking about. Most say it's bad for the environment but OK to use once in awhile. The OB is thinking of coming out of hibernation in the next month (knock on wood) and would like to clean the tanks really well before the new season.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for the hijack.
> 
> Bill.


The blue stuff is the standard toilet chemicals. I don't recall seeing anything about it having harmful effects on environment.


----------

